# Older Aluminum Trailers



## ipsedixit (Mar 23, 2012)

I am considering a late 90's Exciss trailer, and have also looked at the 4-Star and Sooner rigs. I am looking for a 3 horse gooseneck, and would prefer the 2 plus 1 setup. I have heard that the trailers built in the late 90's were sturdier than the ones built today. What are your thoughts on older trailers, and manufacturers, beside Sundowner, to avoid? Thanks.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I had a friend that won use of Exiss for a year. That would have been 2000 model or late 99. She didn't like it much.

I have like the Keifer trailers that I have been around, but don't know much about 4-Star, although have heard good things about Sooner?

Best thing to me, would be to settle on years you are interested in, and then peruse the for sale ads, seeing which ones have held their value the best. And also type in search bar "problems with Sooner horse trailers" and also do the same for 4-Star trailers, or any that you are interested in, that way you will see if there are recalls, or problems before you commit.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Theres a member here with a 40+ year old trailer she uses! Guessing its steel so its heavy but your trailers age isnt anything to worry about.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> Theres a member here with a 40+ year old trailer she uses! Guessing its steel so its heavy but your trailers age isnt anything to worry about.


Haha Seth talking about me ? Mine is a 1962 steel straight load, turns on a dime.. It was kept in the desert basically for all its life, and almost everything has been replaced... All we had to do was replace the floor! Oh god.. Next job is the fix the tack room, water leaks in through the manger and carpet (the ceiling has carpet) onto my tack. Yay.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a 94 4 star... here is what I was told when looking at a Kiefer built for a friend of mine. The dealer said the Kiefer is not a 4 Star though the Kiefer is an all right trailer. 4 Stars are like the Cadillac to the Cavalier. Great trailers that hold their value. When I purchased mine 4 years ago the "book" on it was still over $14000. I have a 4 horse slant


----------

